# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  şirketlerin %25'i iflas tehlikesi altında

## bozok

*şirketlerin %25’i iflas tehlikesi altında* 



*Kerim üLKER / VATAN / 07.11.2008* 
__________________________________________________ ________________________________


*Ayaydın-Miroglio Group* Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı *Ayaydın*, rakip ülkelerin krizden ağır yara aldığını vurgulayarak şöyle konuştu: *“2009’u yara almadan kurtarırsak tekstilde dünya yıldızı olabiliriz. Ancak şu anda firmaların yüzde 25’i kapanma tehlikesi altında”* 

*MACHKA, Twist ve İpekyol* markalarının sahibi Ayaydın-Miroglio Group Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Yalçın Ayaydın, dünyayı kasıp kavuran *küresel krizin Türkiye’ye henüz* *’dedikodusunun’ geldiğini*, *krizin kendisinin ise 2009’da geleceğini söyledi.* Krizin 2009’a yansımalarının sektörün tüm aktörlerini endişelendirdiğini ifade eden Yalçın Ayaydın,* “Yara almadan önümüzdeki yılı geçirirsek sektörde sadece bir sezonu kaybetmiş oluruz. Ancak yara almadan atlatabileceğimizi sanmıyorum. Mali sektörün düzelmesi 2010’u bulur, ondan sonra toparlanma başlar. şu anki bakışımızla firmaların yüzde 20-25’inin kapanma tehlikesi altında olduğunu görüyoruz. Bu da önemli bir rakam”* diye konuştu. 

Türk tekstilinin bu dönemde ayakta kalmak zorunda olduğunu belirten Ayaydın,* “Rakiplerimiz üin, Pakistan, Hindistan ve Bangladeş tekstili şu anda tam anlamıyla dip yapmış durumda. Sadece üin’de 60 bin tekstil fabrikası kapandı. Markalaşmamızı sürdürürsek bu dönemi rahatlıkla aşabiliriz. Ayakta kalan bütün üreticiler, 2012 yılına kadar altın çağlarını yaşayacak. Bu dünya krizi Türk tekstilini eski durumuna ’fazlasıyla’ getirecek. Avrupa Birliği’nin tek vazgeçilmezi Türkiye olacak”* dedi. 


*Ortak zamanında geldi*

Bu yılı yurtiçinde 105, yurtdışında ise 25 mağaza ile tamamlayacaklarını kaydeden Ayaydın şöyle devam etti:* “Gelecek yıl yaşanacak krize rağmen büyümemize devam edeceğiz. Yüzde 30’luk büyüme hedefiyle 130 milyon dolarlık planımız var. Ortağımız İtalyan Miroglio Grubu’nun hedeflerimizi yakalamamızda büyük etkisi var. Bugünkü şartlarda piyasada nakit sıkıntısı olmayan çok az firmadan biriyiz. İyi ki ortak almışız, yoksa biz de ciddi anlamda sıkıntıya girerdik.”*


*İşSİZLERE GARANTİLİ KURS*

İpekyol’un Edirne’de işsizliği azaltmak için açtığı tekstil atölyesinin açılışını Vali Mustafa Büyük ile yapan Ayaydın, 8 haftalık kurs programıyla 20 kursiyeri tesislerinde eğiteceklerini belirterek* “Bunlar arasında başarılı olanları istihdam edeceğiz. Bu şekilde her yıl ortalama 100 kişiye iş imkanı vereceğiz”* dedi. 



...

----------

